# Seeking Medical Coding Position (CPC Certified)



## KaylaCody212 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello! My name is Kayla Cody and I am currently seeking a remote coding opportunity. I have three years of experience in different coding specialties including Pro-Fee ED coding, anesthesia, pain management, radiology and orthopedic surgeries and procedures. I also have experience working remotely from home and have a stable and reliable internet connection. I have attached my resume to this post, and feel free to contact me by phone (803-629-2628) or email (kayla.cody@gmail.com) if you have any questions or need professional references. 

Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Jvdav12 (Jul 29, 2021)

KaylaCody212 said:


> Hello! My name is Kayla Cody and I am currently seeking a remote coding opportunity. I have three years of experience in different coding specialties including Pro-Fee ED coding, anesthesia, pain management, radiology and orthopedic surgeries and procedures. I also have experience working remotely from home and have a stable and reliable internet connection. I have attached my resume to this post, and feel free to contact me by phone (803-629-2628) or email (kayla.cody@gmail.com) if you have any questions or need professional references.
> 
> Thank you for your time and I look forward to hearing from you!


Hello Kayla, I see your post is dated 04/01/2020, are you still seeking remote employment?


----------

